# Xorg on Dell Inspiron 1100

## kada2k9

removeLast edited by kada2k9 on Tue Jul 23, 2019 12:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BENJI

Have you try to configure and use on a TV the S-VIDEO output ?

----------

